# JB Volume Sucks -- Can someone fix it please?



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have not seen too many posts on this, but it's absolutely driving me crazy. I am hearing impaired and I miss the volume levels I could achieve from ics and gingerbread with eq's. 
Seems that none of the eq's work for system wide volume in jb where they did before in both ics and gingerbread. Obviously something has changed since ics, Does anyone know what it is and how to fix it? I assume it may be an api or something causing the eq apps not to work anymore but I'm not a Dev so I don't really know. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated, I dearly hope this is not what the future of android brings.. I love JB but may have to switch due to my hearing problem. I have been missing calls and notifications since I installed JB,









Suggestions Please??


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sure it will be fixed (if its still an issue) when source drops. I wouldn't expect too many tweaks on the port version we have now as it will soon be obsolete.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

I too noticed the sound is back to the original sound levels....which were not impressive. So I can see how this is an issue for the OP. I too tried the eqs and paid versions of Volume + and no dice. Most likely its one or more of the sound lib files or maybe kernel related. I'm not a Dev either and I can't remember what the devs did to fix it. Hopefully its something easy. But most likely, it will take source to get a true fix. Hopefully source drops in a week or two.

Edit:
Actually, it probably will have to wait for source because I remember Google saying that audio enhancements are in JellyBean, multi channel.... some other things I forget. My best guess is that all that stuff is intertwined and will need full source to modify stuff and keep everything else working too.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

DSP Manager is working on JB. Also Popcorn kernel has sound control mods to increase sound and use a dynamic range compression.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> DSP Manager is working on JB. Also Popcorn kernel has sound control mods to increase sound and use a dynamic range compression.


I'm assuming you used a flashable version? This is good news cause I was missing the audio goodness.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yup. Flashable zip worked fine.


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> DSP Manager is working on JB. Also Popcorn kernel has sound control mods to increase sound and use a dynamic range compression.


That only works for stock music apps and not system wide as mentioned in the OP. Looking for system wide control like I used to get in ova via eq apps.


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

edit: thanks for moving me









I will give a look to the DSP again. and the popcron settings. Thanks!


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

the dev responsible for jelly belly has indicated including a volume fix in his 1.8 release


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

link to working dsp on j


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

This was recommended until a permanent fix is found. This increased my in-call volume and I'm able to hear the other person much better. https://play.google....HJvaWQubHZoIl0.

Enable under settings>sounds>music effects. Also, the pro version allows you to increase the sound even louder.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Volume+ does NOT work on Jelly Bean. The dev of the app said they will look into it when source comes out for it. As of right now there isn't anything really to help the low volume. It sucks. There's lines in the source code that can be changed to make it louder. So until that comes out, we're all kinda screwed.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

kxs783kms said:


> This was recommended until a permanent fix is found. This increased my in-call volume and I'm able to hear the other person much better. https://play.google....HJvaWQubHZoIl0.
> 
> Enable under settings>sounds>music effects. Also, the pro version allows you to increase the sound even louder.


i didnt think this actually adjusted in-call volume? i thought it only gave you more settings to fine tune the existing volume?


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

There is a volume booster in the trinity kernel app that works. I'm using the jb13 trinity kernel and his app and there is a very noticeable increase in volume.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

h2on0 said:


> There is a volume booster in the trinity kernel app that works. I'm using the jb13 trinity kernel and his app and there is a very noticeable increase in volume.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The kernel side volume boosts are via headphone jack only and will not make the internal speaker (notifications/ringtones) any louder.


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

If this is true, that will be my new ROM for sure, gonna go check it out now. Thanks for the info


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have seen people say that they have increased the dBm of the system notifications and ringers...this should be possible maybe thats what Jakes doing.


----------

